# Wasserkühlung Zusammenstellung



## Ossey (15. November 2013)

*Wasserkühlung Zusammenstellung*

Hallo.

Ich bin neu hier und wollte mal nach euren Meinungen fragen. Ich will auf Wasserkühlung umsteigen, weil ich mal wieder was zum Basteln brauch und mein alter Rechner langsam ausgedient hat. So viel Ahnung von Wasserkühlung habe ich noch nicht, aber hab mich im Internet schon seit Tagen mit dem Thema befasst. Anbei schreibe ich mal eine Liste meiner Komponten. Wäre nett, wenn Erfahrene von euch mir sagen könnten, ob die Zusammenstellung passt. Ich hab schon eine gewisse Vorstellung wie alles am Ende aussehen soll, nur bei der Pumpe habe ich noch Probleme. Ich weiß nicht welche ich nehmen soll, und welche Fließrichtung gut ist, sowie die Kombination mit dem AGB. Möchte gerne das es gut und aufgeräumt in meinem Case aussieht. 

Gehäuse: Cooler Master Cosmos SE
Mainboard: Asus Maximus VI Formula
Prozessor: Intel Core i5-4670k
Grafikkarte: Gainward GTX770
Arbeitsspeicher: G.Skill Ripjaws Z Series 16GB
SSD Festplatte: Samsung 840 EVO Series 250GB
Netzteil: Corsair AX850 Watt
Lüfter: Corsair AF Quiet Edition

Radiatoren:

Im Deckel: EK Water Blocks EK-Coolstream RAD XTC 280
In der Front: EK Water Blocks EK-Coolstream RAD XTC 360

Prozessorkühler: EK Water Blocks EK-Supremacy - Acetal
Grafikkartenkühler: EK Water Blocks EK-FC770
Grafikkarte Backplate: EK Water Blocks Gainward/Palit 
Lüfter Steuerung: NZXT Sentry LX
Ausgleichsbehälter: Keine Ahnung
Pumpe: Keine Ahnung

Ich hab auch mal ein Bild beigefügt.
So stell ich mir das ganze dann vor. Ich hab das Gehäuse noch nicht da. Muss noch schauen ob ich mit nem 360 Radi in der Front, noch die Lüftersteuerung reinbekomme. Versuchen werd ich es. Wenn nicht nehme ich die kleiner Lüftersteuerung von NZXT oder einen 280 Radi. Schlauchquerschnitt wollte 16/11 nehmen. Denke das ist ok.

Ich bitte um eure Meinungen und euren Rat. Welche Pumpe? Welchen AGB? Oder vlt. auch andere Komponenten?

Danke schon mal


----------



## FeuerToifel (15. November 2013)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Zusammenstellung*

dat paintskillz  zuviel langeweile? ^^

schlauchgröße: 16/10 oder 11/8, die knicken am schwersten.

pumpe: ddc-1t, d5 oder aquastream standart.

agb: röhre ist schonmal gut. recht edel sind die aquacomputer aqualis röhren, aber die sind auch teurer als die meisten anderen.

die reihenfolge der verschlauchung ist an sich egal, hauptsache der agb kommt vor der pumpe, weil die pumpen keine saugfunktion haben


----------



## Blackburn (15. November 2013)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Zusammenstellung*

als pumpe sag ich auch ddc 1t oder eine d5
wenn du dein AGB so positionierst wie im bild dann passt es 
die 16/11 kannst du ruhig nehmen, habe diese auch und ich finde nicht das sie leicht knicken 

viel spaß beim basteln


----------



## Ossey (15. November 2013)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Zusammenstellung*

Danke schonmal für die Antwort. Aber so schlecht ist die Paint-Arbeit doch nicht geworden?!  

Ich hatte auch schon die Eheim 1046 im Blick? Ist die DDC 1t oder die d5 denn leise?

Ich hab hier ein gutes Bild gefunden. Im Grunde stelle ich mir das genauso vor. Könntet ihr mir sagen was ich dafür brauche? 
So einen kleinen Einkaufskorb vielleicht wäre super. Die Konstruktion auf dem Bild, ist die auch gut durchdacht?

Danke schon mal


----------



## FeuerToifel (15. November 2013)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Zusammenstellung*

nein, die paintarbeit ist gut. ich geb mir deutlich weniger mühe 

eheim 1046 wäre ja zB eine aquastream. die wird viel genutzt, soll wohl auch recht leise sein, wenn man sie vernüftig entkoppelt. 

auf dem bild ist die verwendete pumpe eine ddc, entkoppelt mit einem shoggy-sandwich. den agb erkenne ich so auf anhieb nicht, könnte von ekwb sein.

einen warenkorb stell ich jetzt nicht zusammen, aber hier ein paar vorschläge:

ddc mit deckel: 
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V Pro Acetal Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V Pro Acetal 49090
d5 mit deckel:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Alphacool VPP655 - G1/4 IG inkl. Aufsatz Alphacool VPP655 - G1/4 IG inkl. Aufsatz 49091
aquastream (eheim 1046):
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer Aquastream XT USB 12V Pumpe- Standard Version Aquacomputer Aquastream XT USB 12V Pumpe- Standard Version 49050
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Eheim Bundle Ein/Auslass-Adapter für 1046 - sechseck Eheim Bundle Ein/Auslass-Adapter für 1046 - sechseck 52153
entkopplung, geht für jede der drei pumpen:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Shoggy Sandwich Bausatz zur Pumpenentkopplung - das Original Version 2.0 Aquacomputer Shoggy Sandwich Bausatz zur Pumpenentkopplung - Version 2.0 52112

hier mal eine auswahl an agb's (größe musst selber auswählen):
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya Balancer 150 black matt Phobya Balancer 150 black matt 45334
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Alphacool Cape Corp Coolplex Pro 10 LT Alphacool Cape Corp Coolplex Pro 10 LT 45221
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer aqualis ECO 100 ml, G1/4 Aquacomputer aqualis ECO 100 ml, G1/4 45351
Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Ausgleichsbehälter » Alle Ausgleichsbehälter » Bitspower Z-Multi 150mm Water Tank
Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Ausgleichsbehälter » Alle Ausgleichsbehälter » EK Water Blocks EK-RES X3 150 Reservoir


----------



## Ossey (15. November 2013)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Zusammenstellung*

ahh okay...dann hatte ich ja schon so ungefähr das richtige rausgesucht. Ich finde das es auf dem Bild gut und kompakt mit der Pumpe aussieht. Hab mir deshalb diese ausgesucht:

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V DDC-1Plus inkl. Phobya Laing DDC Aufsatz - black nickel Edition (2. Wahl) Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V DDC-1Plus inkl. Phobya Laing DDC Aufsatz - black nickel Edition (2. Wahl) 49082

und als AGB:

Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Ausgleichsbehälter » EK Water Blocks » EK Water Blocks EK-RES X3 250 Reservoir

Ich wollte vlt. noch einen Thermosensor installieren. Ich hatte gedacht z.b. im Deckel vom AGB. 
Der hier:

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya Thermosensor G1/4 - black matt Phobya Thermosensor G1/4 - black matt 71228


----------



## FeuerToifel (15. November 2013)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Zusammenstellung*

thermosensor ist nicht verkehrt, aber im deckel vom agb ist der glaube ich nicht unter wasser  100% voll bekommst du den agb selten. aber der agb von ek hat unten 5 oder 6 anschlussmöglichkeiten, wenn du einen der unteren beiden als ausgang und den anderen für den sensor nimmst, sollte das gehen. die einzelne öffnung im deckel würde ich zum befüllen nehmen. 
ich hab den tempsensor bei mir in einem nichtgenutzten gewinde von meinem einen radiator verbaut.
ich sehe gerade, du hast die DDC-1T+ statt der normalen DDC-1T gewählt. diese ist deutlich lauter und neigt laut einigen berichten auch auch zum durchbrennen.


----------



## Ossey (15. November 2013)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Zusammenstellung*

oh okay. Danke für den Hinweis wegen der Pumpe. Ich hab nur gedacht, weil sie mehr Liter pro Stunde befördert und ich vlt. dann noch später SLI installieren wollte, hab ich sie ausgewählt. Aber gut wenn die normale reicht


----------



## FeuerToifel (15. November 2013)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Zusammenstellung*

ein durchfluss von 20l pro stunde ist immernoch ausreichend.


----------



## Ossey (16. November 2013)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Zusammenstellung*

Mir ist da grad noch was eingefallen. So wie auf meinem klasse Paint Bild, wollte ich ja dein Kreislauf wie folgt installieren: Pumpe -> Grafikkarte -> CPU -> Heatsink(nicht dargestellt) -> 280er Radiator -> 360er Radiator -> AGB -> Pumpe

Wenn ich das aber so installiere, läuft das Wasser zuerst durch drei Wärmequellen (Grafikkarte, Prozessor und Heatsink) und dann durch zwei Radiatoren. Ist das so sinnvoll? Macht es einen großen Unterschied, wenn ich z.b. nach der Grafikkarte den 280er Radiator im Deckel zwischenschalte und das Wasser erst in den Heatsink und dann in den Prozessor läuft?


----------



## FeuerToifel (17. November 2013)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Zusammenstellung*

der unterschied liegt vielleicht bei 1-2 grad zwischen dem kältesten und wärmsten punkt im kreislauf. wichtig ist bei der verschlauchtung wirklich nur, dass die pumpe hinter dem agb ist, und der agb ein stück höher hängt.


----------



## Ossey (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Zusammenstellung*

So Leute. Ich hab meinen Rechner nun endgültig fertig. Das Gehäuse war erst ein ja erst ein CoolerMaster Cosmos SE. Hab soweit auch alles rein bekommen, was ich wollte. Radiatoren hab ich dann doch von Alphacool genommen. In der Front einen 280er und im Deckel ebenfalls einen 280er. Beide 4,5cm dick. Im Deckel wurde es sehr eng. Da passte kein Millimeter mehr zwischen Radiator und Mainboard.


Diese Konstellation hielt ungefähr zwei Wochen, doch dann hab ich mich in das Phanteks Enthoo Primo verliebt  Hab dann im Deckel einen 480er in 4,5cm Stärke und im Boden ebenfalls einen 480er in 6cm Stärke. Beide in Push/Pull. Zusätzlich habe ich noch zwei 140er Lüfter in der Front, sowie einen 140er im Heck. Somit insgesamt 19 Lüfter!  Anschlüsse habe ich von Bitspower genommen, welche ich alle bei highflow.nl bestellt habe. Die Pumpe war mir von Anfang zu laut, habe diese dann noch auf 7 Volt umgebaut und auf ein Shoggy Sandwich gestellt. Mit den Acryl Rohren sieht es sehr edel aus wie ich finde. Aber jetzt bin ich mal auf eure Meinungen gespannt


----------



## Ossey (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Zusammenstellung*

Ach und was mir noch einfällt. Die GTX 770 hab ich noch gegen eine GTX780 getauscht


----------



## Thoriig (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Zusammenstellung*

Saubere Arbeit, sehr schön.

haste dir mal den spass gemacht und den PC bei laufender Pumpe auf die Front gelegt? So siehst du ob gut entlüftet wurde


----------



## pbogocz (4. September 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Zusammenstellung*

Altes Thema, aber man findet so selten was zum Cosmos SE. Ich habe es so gelöst. 
Wäre auf andere Lösungen gespannt.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

